# DIY casting platform for Gheenoe.



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> What are all you do-it-yourselfers using as casting platforms?  I am looking for something light, and relatively inexpensive to sit on the bow of my Gheenoe Classic MV.  Anyone found anything at Lowes or Home Depot that works?


 I'm not sure about Home Depot or Lowes, but if you check a local metal supplier, they should carry aluminum box tubing. Down here, it cost about 18 bucks for a 20 foot bar of 1"x1" aluminum box tubing. If one buys some brackets and self taping screws, a nice sturdy casting platform can be easily fabricated. Slap a piece of plywood wrapped in glass on top, finished off with some paint, you'll be good to go. I'm most likely going to do the same for mine. Although I'll probably get it welded together. A guy had told me that he would charge me 35-50 bucks to weld up my poling platform for my boat depending on how complicated it is, it'll be $50 tops. The aluminum pipe is $33 for the 2 foot bar.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Schedule 40 pvc 1-1/4 inch pipe and fittings.
There have been a few posted here recenty in the bragging spot.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1226889504


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

If you use PVC you can make it look better by using furniture grade PVC pipe and fittings.


----------

